# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Mυρτιδιώτισσα [Lochness, Valmarina, Myrtidiotissa]

## Appia_1978

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/index.htm, υπάρχουν εικόνες της Ελλάδας, από τη δεκαετία του 1960. Έχει πολύ μεγάλο ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον!!!
Στο θέμα <Ταξίδι στην Πελοπόνησσο>, ανακάλυψα τις παρακάτω δύο εικόνες: 
kyparissi001.jpg 
kyparissi002.jpg 
Ο φωτογράφος αναφέρει, ότι τραβήχθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια ταξιδιού στο <Kyparissi>. 
Μήπως αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο και το λιμάνι;

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι το περίφημο ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη, και το "λιμάνι" πρέπει να είναι το Κυπαρίσσι. Η επι/αποβίβαση όπως φαίνεται γινόταν αρόδου αφού δεν υπήρχαν εγκαταστάσεις. Το ίδιο γινόταν και σε άλλα "λιμάνια" που έπιανε, δηλαδή στο Γεράκι, στο Πόρτο Κάγιο, στην Ελαφόνησο και ίσως στη Μονεμβασιά.

Η ιστορία που έγραψε αυτό το καράβι ήταν τέτοια που 25 χρόνια μετά από την απόσυρση του, το όνομα του αναβίωσε στο σύγχρονο ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Σκωτία το 1929 ως LOCHNESS για την παραδοσιακή ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία MacBrayne. Το 1955 πουλήθηκε στην Ιταλική Lloyd Mediteranneo και μετανομάστηκε VALMARINA. 

Στην Ελλάδα το έφερε το 1958 ο Σ.Μπιλίνης και έγραψε την ιστορία του στη λεγόμενη "μαύρη γραμμή" (Πειραιάς-παράλια Πελοπονήσσου, Κύθηρα) ωσπού διαλύθηκε το 1973 στο Πέραμα.

Nάτο και από μια παλιά ελληνική ταινία, παρέα με το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Τυπάλδου. Και αφού το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ διαλύθηκε το 1960, τότε η εικόνα είναι του 1958-1960.

myrtd1.jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Eίναι το περίφημο ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη, και το "λιμάνι" πρέπει να είναι το Κυπαρίσσι. Η επι/αποβίβαση όπως φαίνεται γινόταν αρόδου αφού δεν υπήρχαν εγκαταστάσεις. Το ίδιο γινόταν και σε άλλα "λιμάνια" που έπιανε, δηλαδή στο Γεράκι, στο Πόρτο Κάγιο, στην Ελαφόνησο και ίσως στη Μονεμβασιά.
> 
> Η ιστορία που έγραψε αυτό το καράβι ήταν τέτοια που 25 χρόνια μετά από την απόσυρση του, το όνομα του αναβίωσε στο σύγχρονο ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.


 Τοτε πηγαινε ελαφονησσο , νεαπολη, αγια πελαγια,καστελι, κισσσαμο,κοτρωνα, χτενιζε ολη τη νοτια πελλοπονησσο,τσιριγο, κ εγω πηγαινα στο τσιριγο ,  απο οτι θυμαμαι ωρα αναχ, απο πειραα ηταν 10 το πρωι κ εφθανε στα κυθηρα 1 με 2 το πρωι (αγονη),με τις λατζες, κ οταν περναγε απο τα μερη του καπεταν σπυρου του μπιλινη αναβανε φωτιες.Αλλες εποχες......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Just a small addition to *Myrtidiotissa*'s site

As a small summary, *Myrtidiotissa*was built in 1929 at Harland and Wolff under the name *Lochness*. She had a triple expansion engine and 777 tons at that time, according to Miramar http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/163953 

She was doing the route Mallaig (see picture attached), Kyle of Lochalsh (see map and a picture of the bridge connecting Kyle of Lochalsh to the Skye Island), Stornoway route in Loch Alsh (see map) in Northwestern Scotland! Now imagine our *Myrtidiotissa* in this idyllic scenery!

There are four wonderful old pictures of *Myrtidiotissa* when she was _Lochness_ in Scotland!!!  I do not dare copy them here because the owner/artist photographer seems to be rather strict. So, just go and see them on the following sites (do not forget to double click on each picture to magnify it)

http://www.ambaile.org.uk/en/item/it...?item_id=14147
http://www.ambaile.org.uk/en/item/it...?item_id=11937
http://www.ambaile.org/gd/item/item_...?item_id=13853
http://gaelicvillage.com/gd/item/ite...?item_id=11970

She came to the Mediterranean in 1955 as *Valmarina* (Lloyd Mediterraneo) and then to Greece in 1958 in the Billinis Lines as *Myrtidiotissa*. 

She was an all-purpose vessel serving Cyclades, less traveled routes, etc. Her speed was listed at 12.5 knots.  She was scrapped in 1973 in Perama.

----------


## Ellinis

To ιστορικό ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ το είδαμε *εδώ* και *εκεί*, δεμένο δίπλα στο ΟΙΑ, με το σκαρί του βαμμένο γκρί. Πιο παλιά ήταν μαύρο.

Όσο για τον πλοιοκτήτη του, Σπύρο Μπιλίνη, αξίζει να αναφέρουμαι πως είχε πλούσια δράση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα του 20ου αιώνα. Τις δεκαετίες 20-30 δραστηριοποιείται με την "Λακωνική Ατμοπλοϊα" που είχε ακτοπλοϊκά όπως το ΛΕΩΝ και το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ (ένα από τα πρώτα και μακροβιότερα ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά, καθώς εντάχθηκε το 1860 και αποσύρθηκε μετά από 75 ! χρόνια).

Το 1946 τον βρίσκουμε πλοίαρχο στο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ στο τελευταίο και τραγικό ταξίδι του.

Στη συνέχεια αγόρασε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και τη δεκαετία του '70 προσπάθησε να μπει στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας μετασκευάζοντας το γαλλικό ατμόπλοιο DJEBELDIRA στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο PHOENIX. Αν τελικά έκανε κρουαζιέρες το PHOENIX θα πρέπει να ήταν για πολύ λίγο. Αργότερα άλλαξε χέρια και σήμερα μπορούμε να το "θαυμάσουμε" στα αβαθή της Αταλάντης μισοβυθισμένο ως ΜELODY.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όσο για τον πλοιοκτήτη του, Σπύρο Μπιλίνη, αξίζει να αναφέρουμαι πως είχε πλούσια δράση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα του 20ου αιώνα. Τις δεκαετίες 20-30 δραστηριοποιείται με την "Λακωνική Ατμοπλοϊα" που είχε ακτοπλοϊκά όπως το ΛΕΩΝ και το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ (ένα από τα πρώτα και μακροβιότερα ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά, καθώς εντάχθηκε το 1860 και αποσύρθηκε μετά από 75 ! χρόνια).
> 
> Το 1946 τον βρίσκουμε πλοίαρχο στο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ στο τελευταίο και τραγικό ταξίδι του.


Thanks for this information. Although I was aware of _Lakoniki Atmoploia_ I did not know it belonged to Bilinis! I have a picture of _Lakonia_ somewhere and I will upload it soon. By the way, coming back to *Myrtidiotissa*, she had something very special, something difficult to describe. Look again at this picture... The ship has an atmospheric character, something very special. her four pictures I listed earlier from Scotland give you a sense of fog-covered northern countries, of spooky places. Her first name was *Lochness* after all... You transfer to Scotland, you see her going quietly and you start imagining _Sir Walter Scott_ and _Lucia di Lammermoor._

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, θα έλεγα πως του ήταν γραφτό να ταξιδεύει σε μυστικιστικές γραμμές... από τα ανεμορδαμένα νησιά των Εβρίδων στις κακοτράχαλες ακρογιαλιές της Λακωνίας, από την ομίχλη των Σκωτσέζικων φιόρδ στις "σφηγγοφωλιές" των όρμων στο Πόρτο Κάγιο, στο Σολοτέρι, στο Κυπαρρίσι... κουβαλώντας πάντα περήφανες ράτσες ανθρώπων.

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Πραγματι ηταν ενα πλοιο ιστορια ,που μακαρι να υπαρχει ενα επισημο αρχειο απο κατασκευης του ως λοχ νες  ,με φωτογραφιες απο τοτε κ μετεπειτα ως μυρτυδιοτισσα,με ολα τα σχετικα στοιχεια απο τις παλινδρομικες του ,που θυμαμαι ως πιτσιρικος οταν πηγαινα στα κυθηρα στη σκαλα παρατηρουσα  απο το φιλιστρινι την παλινδρομικη μηχανη του.
Τελικα βρηκα κατι παλιες φωτογραφιες ,κ χαρικα παρα πολυ απο ολους που ενδιαφερονται για ενα πλοιο που εγραψε την δικη του ιστορια.

----------


## DAFEL

πραγματι ενα υπεροχο και καλοταξιδο πλοιο πολυ καθαρο και πληρωμα αστερια.ταξιδεψα τη δεκαετια του60 για παροναξια και πειραια

----------


## Naias II

Δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μυρτιδιώτισσα που τις παρέθεσε ο γιος του καπετάν Σπύρου Μπιλλίνη στο κ.Δερμάτη Παναγιώτη που τις δημοσίευσε στον Εφοπλιστή.

img30.jpg

img32.jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Πραγματικα  ομορφες φωτογραφιες που θυμιζουν αλλες εποχες,και αμα υπαρχουν αλλες καλο ειναι να δημοσιευθουν ,για ενα πλοιο ιστορια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας,μπραβο σας και παλι!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                           


> Δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μυρτιδιώτισσα που τις παρέθεσε ο γιος του καπετάν Σπύρου Μπιλλίνη στο κ.Δερμάτη Παναγιώτη που τις δημοσίευσε στον Εφοπλιστή.
> 
> img30.jpg
> 
> img32.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μυρτιδιώτισσα που τις παρέθεσε ο γιος του καπετάν Σπύρου Μπιλλίνη στο κ.Δερμάτη Παναγιώτη που τις δημοσίευσε στον Εφοπλιστή.
> 
> img30.jpg
> 
> img32.jpg


Absolutely wonderful pictures.  The last few days
We have seen some exceptional pictures of
the pictures from the 1960s

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Absolutely wonderful pictures. The last few days
> We have seen some exceptional pictures of
> the pictures from the 1960s


Absolutely wonderful pictures just.....to remember the past!!!

----------


## Haddock

¶λλες δύο φωτογραφίες από την *όμορφη συλλογή* πλοίων της Cal-Mac.

 

© *Neil F. King*

Οι φώτο ανοίγουν σε σούπερ χορταστική ανάλυση  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλες δύο φωτογραφίες από την *όμορφη συλλογή* πλοίων της Cal-Mac.
> 
> 
> Οι φώτο ανοίγουν σε σούπερ χορταστική ανάλυση


Excellent! You must have gone through a lot of pictures to find them!!!

----------


## Panos80

Βρηκα 2 φωτογραφιες και σκαναρισα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι απο αυτο το πλοιο. Οποιος ξερει ας μας διαφωτισει. Παντως αυτο πρεπει να ειναι γιατι απ'οσο ξερω 2 πλοια με αυτο το ονομα υπηρχαν: αυτο που μιλαμε και το μεταγενεστερο μυρτιδιωτισσα (πρωην ανεμος)

Picture.jpg

Picture 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό είναι φίλε Πάνο, και πολύ ωραίες φωτο!

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Βρηκα 2 φωτογραφιες και σκαναρισα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι απο αυτο το πλοιο. Οποιος ξερει ας μας διαφωτισει. Παντως αυτο πρεπει να ειναι γιατι απ'οσο ξερω 2 πλοια με αυτο το ονομα υπηρχαν: αυτο που μιλαμε και το μεταγενεστερο μυρτιδιωτισσα (πρωην ανεμος)
> 
> Picture.jpg
> 
> Picture 001.jpg


 bravo sou  pano ,poli kales photografies ,toy mirtidiotissa  tis agonis gramis  dekaetias 60 , sto tsirigo sto kapsali!!!Ama eixe thalassa  boria den epiane agia pelagia ,k pigene kapsali  sto allo grarfiko limani  notia!!!!
Bravo pano oyte tsirigotis na eisuna den tha evriskes  teties photografies!!!
filika 

christos Matsoukas!!!

----------


## Haddock

Πάνο, πάντα τέτοια!  Η μια φωτογραφία είναι καλύτερη από την άλλη. Ποια να πρωτοδιαλέξεις! Φωτογραφική ασπρόμαυρη μαγεία με το φως της Μεσογείου σε όλο το μεγαλείο του! Ο γκάγκουες, το παλιό λεωφορείο, η μπετονιέρα συνθέτουν μια εικόνα βγαλμένη από άλλο σύμπαν.

----------


## Panos80

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.

----------


## Cosmas

Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα ήταν το πιο περίεργο καράβι της δεκαετίας του 60. Είχα ταξιδέψει με πολλά πλοία της εποχής αλλά κανένα τους δεν ανέδυε μία τέτοια αίσθηση. 

Ήταν σαν ένα μοναχικό, απόμερο πλεούμενο, κακορίζικο και αναγάπητο, με τυπικό και στητό σέρβις, και ένοιωθες ότι όλοι αισθάνονταν μια βαρειά και αποπνικτική κατάσταση νε επικρατεί. 

Νόμιζες ότι κάποιος – ή μάλλον κάποιοι (και μάλιστα πολλοί) – τόχαν καταραστεί! Θυμάμαι πως η μητέρα μου τραγουδούσε το τραγούδι της Βουγιουκλάκη με ένα μόνιμο λάθος ή παραλλαγή «Καράβι (αντί καλάμι) έρημο είμαι το μαύρο που πάει κι έρχεται με τον αγέρα» μετά το πρώτο μας ταξίδι με το πλοίο αυτό. 

Κάτι όντως έφταιγε και οι εξυπηρετικοί καμαράτοι και σερβιτόροι με την συμπεριφορά τους σου έδειχναν ότι δεν έπρεπε να γελάσεις όσο ήσουνα εκεί! 

Θα μπορούσες εύκολα να πεις ότι θα περίμενες κάτι κακό να σου συμβεί όσο ήσουνα σ’ αυτό. Θυμάμαι γέλια και χαρές σε άλλα πλοία, στο Κανάρης, το Μιαούλης, το Δέσποινα, το Μαριλένα, το Παντελής ή το Φίλιππος. Ποτέ στο Μυρτιδιώτισσα. Αν κάποιος μούλεγε – τότε, όχι τώρα – ότι βούλιαξε το Μυρτιδιώτισσα, θα το θεωρούσα σχεδόν φυσικό.....

Ίσως η εργονομική διαρύθμιση με πολύ μικρές καμπίνες, στενούς διαδρόμους, και λιτή τραπεζαρία, ίσως το μαύρο χρώμα, ίσως το σχέδιο της κατασκευής του να έφταιγαν. 

Θυμάστε εκείνο το τραγούδι που λέει ‘πυκνή ομίχλη στο λιμάνι κι ο Παναγιώτης απ’ τη Μάνη λιώνει στο κλάμα’; Ε, αυτό ήταν το περιβάλλον του Μυρτιδιώτισσα. 

Ακόμη θυμάμαι εκείνο το βράδι που φύγαμε στις 9:30 το βράδι από τη Σύρο για να φθάσουμε – χωρίς πολύ κούνημα – στις 6:30 το πρωί στον Πειραιά. Ουφ! Τι απαλλαγή να αφίνεις αυτό το πλοίο πίσω σου !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε Cosmas η αφήγησή σου ενδιαφέρουσα και διηγηματική! Καλώς ήρθες! 
Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το κατάστρωμα του Μυρτιδιώτισσα, ενώ το πλοίο αφήνει πίσω του την Ίο.

myrtidiotissa.jpg

----------


## Cosmas

Φίλε T.S.S. Apollon!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και την εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία!

Η πρώτη φορά που ταξίδεψα στην Ίο ήταν το 75, ως φοιτητής, και καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά την διαφορά ανάμεσα στην δεκαετία του 60 (όπου λογικά χρονολογείται η φωτογραφία σου) και δέκα χρόνια αργότερα, όταν εγώ ήμουνα εκεί. 

Εντυπωσιακό! 

Είναι – για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις – που λέμε «κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα!»

Μόλις πρόσθεσα μιαν απάντηση στο Δέσποινα, και κάποια σχόλια στο Ναϊάς και το Μιμίκα. 

Έχω κυριολεκτικά ξετρελλαθεί με το υπέροχο αυτό φόρουμ – θησαυρό! 

Έχω να γράψω πολλά σχόλια ακόμη και για πολλά πλοία γιατί υπήρξα φανατικός ταξιδευτής και αυτές οι εμπειρίες έχουν διπλή αξία για μένα, αξία χρόνου (όπως και για σας) και αξία τόπου – επειδή ζω εκτός Ελλάδος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν από τη μια η γλαφυρή περιγραφή του cosmas, ήρθε από την άλλη και η απίθανη φωτο του tss apollon και μας αποτελείωσε... τι να πει κανείς για την εικόνα του καταστρώματος του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ανεμοδόχοι σε χρώμα "φάβα" το εξωτερικό τους και μπλε το εσωτερικό, ξύλινοι παγκοι στο ξύλινο κατάστρωμα και καπόνια παλιού τύπου με κόμπους ναυτικούς να τα στολίζουν!
και εγώ πήγα πέρσι στην Ιο με το Highspeed... πόσο φτωχός νιώθω...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Myrtidiotissa* schedule on November 23, 1963

Nov 23 1963 Myrt.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Πολυ περιεργο δρομολογιο αυτο της παρασκευης..
Εδω μου λυθηκε και μια αμφιβολια για το αν ''επιανε'' πλοιο στον αρμενιστη (φυσικα αποβιβαση με λαντζες) 
Αρμενιστης και ευδηλος στην ικαρια μετα ροτα για σαμο και ξανα ικαρια αλλα απο την νοτια μερια στον αγιο κηρυκο.
Απορω αν απο κει συνεχιζε για πειραια ή εκανε τουμπαλιν το δρομολογιο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολυ περιεργο δρομολογιο αυτο της παρασκευης..
> Εδω μου λυθηκε και μια αμφιβολια για το αν ''επιανε'' πλοιο στον αρμενιστη (φυσικα αποβιβαση με λαντζες) 
> Αρμενιστης και ευδηλος στην ικαρια μετα ροτα για σαμο και ξανα ικαρια αλλα απο την νοτια μερια στον αγιο κηρυκο.
> Απορω αν απο κει συνεχιζε για πειραια ή εκανε τουμπαλιν το δρομολογιο


Kalh erwthsh. Then xerw. Alla gia thn skala ston Armenisth, egw 0ymamai kala oti arketa ploia stamatousan kai ekei sthn dekaetia 1960!  N

----------


## sylver23

Αυτο ηξερα (απο οτι ειχα ακουσει στο νησι)και εγω αλλα ειχα καποιες αμφιβολιες.Τωρα λυθηκαν με το παραπανω
Να σαι καλα ,ευχαριστω

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Πολυ περιεργο δρομολογιο αυτο της παρασκευης..
> Εδω μου λυθηκε και μια αμφιβολια για το αν ''επιανε'' πλοιο στον αρμενιστη (φυσικα αποβιβαση με λαντζες) 
> Αρμενιστης και ευδηλος στην ικαρια μετα ροτα για σαμο και ξανα ικαρια αλλα απο την νοτια μερια στον αγιο κηρυκο.
> Απορω αν απο κει συνεχιζε για πειραια ή εκανε τουμπαλιν το δρομολογιο


*E**ξαιρετικά απίθανο* να έκανε προς τα πίσω το δρομολόγιο. Θα ήταν εντελώς αντιοικονομικό, χωρίς κάποιο πρακτικό αντίκρισμα (για τον εφοπλιστή, πάντα). Μάλλον, από Ικαρία και πάνω η πορεία γινόταν *κυκλική*. Δηλ. μετά τον Αγ. Κήρυκο στο πιο πάνω δρομολόγιο, το πλοίο συνέχιζε προς Μύκονο, Τήνο, Σύρο και Πειραιά. Οι θιγμένοι, φυσικά, ήταν οι επιβάτες από τη βορειοδυτική πλευρά της Ικαρίας με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, που θα έπρεπε να ανέβουν έως Σάμο, για να ξαναγυρίσουν προς τα πίσω, από την νοτιοανατολική πλέον πλευρά του νησιού τους. Υποθέτω, πάντως, ότι η διαδρομή θα γινόταν *και αντίστροφα*, εναλλάξ, δηλ. τη μια φορά όπως πιο πάνω, και την άλλη πρώτα στον Αγ. Κήρυκο, Σάμο, και επίστροφή από Εύδηλο, Αρμενιστή κλπ.
Η ίδια κυκλικότητα παρατηρείται κάποιος φορές ακόμα και στις μέρες μας, όπου κάποια πλοία (κυρίως Αγούδημου-Ρομίλντα) πήγαιναν, έως πολύ πρόσφατα, Σύρο, Πάρο Νάξο, Ηρακλειά, Σχοινούσα, Κουφονήσια, Κατάπολα, Αιγιάλη, Δονούσα, και μετά Νάξο Πάρο, Σύρο, Πειραιά ή αντίστροφα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ίδια κυκλικότητα παρατηρείται κάποιος φορές ακόμα και στις μέρες μας, όπου κάποια πλοία (κυρίως Αγούδημου-Ρομίλντα) πήγαιναν, έως πολύ πρόσφατα, Σύρο, Πάρο Νάξο, Ηρακλειά, Σχοινούσα, Κουφονήσια, Κατάπολα, Αιγιάλη, Δονούσα, και μετά Νάξο Πάρο, Σύρο, Πειραιά ή αντίστροφα...


Epiedh sas aresoun kai stous dyo ta "kyklika" koitaxte auto to wraio dromologio ths prwths _Mosxan0hs_ pou eftiaxe o Arhs!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=14

----------


## Rocinante

> Epiedh sas aresoun kai stous dyo ta "kyklika" koitaxte auto to wraio dromologio ths prwths _Mosxan0hs_ pou eftiaxe o Arhs!


Ουτε αστικο λεωφορειο να ητανε...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Epiedh sas aresoun kai stous dyo ta "kyklika" koitaxte auto to wraio dromologio ths prwths _Mosxan0hs_ pou eftiaxe o Arhs!
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=14


 
Αμ, για αυτό μου λέει η μητέρα μου ότι ήθελε με τη Μοσχάνθη….36 ώρες να φθάσει στα Κατάπολα, και εγώ δεν την πίστευα! Τώρα, κατάλαβα γιατί! :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## sylver23

> Δηλ. μετά τον Αγ. Κήρυκο στο πιο πάνω δρομολόγιο, το πλοίο συνέχιζε προς Μύκονο, Τήνο, Σύρο και Πειραιά. Οι θιγμένοι, φυσικά, ήταν οι επιβάτες από τη βορειοδυτική πλευρά της Ικαρίας με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, που θα έπρεπε να ανέβουν έως Σάμο, για να ξαναγυρίσουν προς τα πίσω, από την νοτιοανατολική πλέον πλευρά του νησιού τους.


Βασικα δεν το εθεσα σωστα.Και εγω πιστευω οτι μετα απο αγ κηρυκο φυσικα θα περναγε παλι απο τα κυκλαδονησια..
Οι εποχες αλλαξαν αλλα και παλι βλεπουμε ο αγιος κηρυκος να εξυπηρετειτε μονο με το βερα που πιανει ευδηλο -αγιο και μετα βεβαια σαμο.

Παντως λογικα πρεπει να κανανε απο ευδηλο για αγιο με το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο του μυρτιδιωτισσα 8 ωρες τουλαχιστον αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει τοτε δρομοι δεν υπηρχαν και αμα δειτε το παλιο μονοπατι ευδηλου -αγιου ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα σε σημειο τα πεφτουν τα γαιδουρια καποιες φορες στον γκρεμο καθως ανεβαιναν στο βουνο κοντα στην κορυφη σε βραχια σχεδον καθετα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βασικα δεν το εθεσα σωστα.Και εγω πιστευω οτι μετα απο αγ κηρυκο φυσικα θα περναγε παλι απο τα κυκλαδονησια..
> Οι εποχες αλλαξαν αλλα και παλι βλεπουμε ο αγιος κηρυκος να εξυπηρετειτε μονο με το βερα που πιανει ευδηλο -αγιο και μετα βεβαια σαμο.
> 
> Παντως λογικα πρεπει να κανανε απο ευδηλο για αγιο με το συγκεκριμενο δρομολογιο του μυρτιδιωτισσα 8 ωρες τουλαχιστον αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει τοτε δρομοι δεν υπηρχαν και αμα δειτε το παλιο μονοπατι ευδηλου -αγιου ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα σε σημειο τα πεφτουν τα γαιδουρια καποιες φορες στον γκρεμο καθως ανεβαιναν στο βουνο κοντα στην κορυφη σε βραχια σχεδον καθετα


Epeidh sas endiaferei kai tous dyo sas to 0ema, para0etw edw diafora dromologia gia thn _Ikaria_ apo thn dekaetia tou 1950. H exyphrethsh ths Ikarias htan panta ena provlhma gia treis logous; (i) elleiyh eswterikou tourismou kai matafora ligwn katoikwn; (ii) elleiyh kalwn dromwn metaxy twn triwn limenwn (Agiou Khrykou, Armenisth kai Eudhlou); kai (iii) syxnes 0alassotaraxes.

Epomenws ka0e etaireia apefasize me vash twn anagkwn ths periodou (xeimwnas, kalokairi). Parousiazw edw wrismena kalokairina dromologia. Kokkino phgainontas, mple sthn epistrofh

Stis _19 Iouniou 1952_, to _Teth_ (metepeita *Adriatikh*) tou Sigala phgaine mono ston Agio Khryko, exontas stamathsei prohgoumenws sthn Mykono. Meta sunexize gia thn Samo kai thn Dwdekanhso (mexri thn Rodo) alla sto gyrismo stamatouse sta idia merh (_"dia twn idiwn proseggisewn_"). Thn idia evdomada, to _Andros_ epiane kai stous treis limenes kai epestrefe kai palin _"dia idiwn proseggisewn"._

Stis _11 Augoustou 1954_, to _Ermoupolis_ stamatouse monon ston Agio Khryko phgainontas gia thn Samo, alla proseggize ston Eudhlo kai Armenisth sthn epistrofh gia na parei epivates. Eimai vevaios oti proseggize stis treis nhsous twn Kykladwn gia to xerw apo mia 0eia mou.

Collage.jpg

Stis _12 Augoustou 1955_, to _Kostakis Togias_ phgaine stis Kyklades, meta ston Armenisth, Eudhlo, Agio Khryko, kai sthn sunexeia sthn Samo. Sthn epistrofh stamatouse monon ston Agio Khryko kai sta tria Kykladitika nhsia!

Stis _10 Augoustou 1956,_ to *Despoina* ekane akrivws to anti0eto! Phgainontas epiane ston Agio Khryko, alla sthn epistrofh ston Eudhlo kai Armenisth. Fainetai xeka0ara oti then stamatouse stis Kyklades sthn epistrofh.

Telos stis _14 Augoustou 1958_, o _Pantelhs_ ekane akrivws to idio dromologio opws h _Despoina_ dyo xronia pio prin.

Elpizw na voh0hsa...

Shn dekaetia tou 1960, ta pragmata allaxan kapws. Kalutera karabia mphkan sthn grammh Ikarias kai eidame gia prwth fora sundesh me tous Fournous.

Idou to dromologio tou *Filippou* stis 12 Apriliou 1967. Arketa peripeteiwdes... Alla then xeroume pou epiane to *Filippos* shn epistrofh!

19670412 Kav.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Κατατοπιστικοτατος νικολα!@!!!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υποθέτω ότι οι πιο πολλοί έχετε δει τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του *Nicholas Econopouly στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s.../peloponnesos/*
Ο εξαιρετικός *Appia 1978*, ξεκίνησε το θέμα αυτό με τον συνδεσμο που οδηγεί στις φωτογραφίες του *Econopouly.*


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F4%E9%F3%F3%E1

Στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες από τα ταξίδια στην Πελοπόννησο υπάρχουν και τρεις φωτογραφίες με πρόσωπα στο κατάστρωμα του *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*
Υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* που κυκλοφόρησε αυτές τις ημέρες.

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...i_jpg_view.htm

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...1_jpg_view.htm


http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...i_jpg_view.htm 

*Photos of Greece in the Sixties 
by Nicholas Econopouly*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...i_jpg_view.htm
> 
> http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...1_jpg_view.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...i_jpg_view.htm 
> 
> *Photos of Greece in the Sixties 
> by Nicholas Econopouly*


Antoni

Is the "ferry to Kyparissi" *the Myrtidiotissa*?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα πρέπει να είναι το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*

Στο περιοδικό* "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (Ιούλιος 2009)* έχουν ανεβάσει την φωτογραφία

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...1_jpg_view.htm

με λεζάντα _"Στο ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, προς Κυπαρίσσι. Η μητέρα και η αδελφή του Matt Barrett"._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

These are PRICELESS!!!! This is my youth in Athens.

By the way see http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...8_jpg_view.htm which has a wonderful *Pindos* in the middle, and many _Salamis_ boats on the right

Αγαπητε Αντωνη

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μας εστειλες αυτες τις ιστοσελιδες. Για μενα εχουν τεραστια σημασια, μια και ειναι φωτογραφιες απο την εποχη της αθωοτητος. Ολες αυτες οι αναμνησεις απο τον θανατο του Παυλου (1963) μεχρι την δικτατορια του 1967... Και τα χρωματα ειναι τοσο ζωντανα... Σε ευχαριστω πολυ... 

Καλη νυχτα σου

----------


## giann

Αγαπητοί μου.
Δεν έχω σχέση με τη ναυτιλία και τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το forum.
Ψάχνοντας να βρω πληροφορίες για το Σολοτέρι "έπεσα" στο site σας.
Έχοντας καταγωγή από τα Κύθηρα διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα σας με ενδιαφέρον.
Με εντυπωσίασε το nautilia.gr (το πρόσθεσα ήδη στα αγαπημένα μου), αφενός για τις πληροφορίες που μπορεί να αντλήσει κανείς αλλά κυρίως από την ατμόσφαιρα που βλέπω να κυριαρχεί στους παλιούς και στους εν ενεργεία ναυτικούς.
Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του "Μυρτιδιώτισσα", με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές, μπορώ να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα. 
Έψαξα το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μερικές τις οποίες και αναρτώ.

Myrtidiotissa3.jpg Myrtidiotissa4.jpg

Myrtidiotissa1.jpg Myrtidiotissa2.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αγαπητοί μου.
> Δεν έχω σχέση με τη ναυτιλία και τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το forum.
> Ψάχνοντας να βρω πληροφορίες για το Σολοτέρι "έπεσα" στο site σας.
> Έχοντας καταγωγή από τα Κύθηρα διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα σας με ενδιαφέρον.
> Με εντυπωσίασε το nautilia.gr (το πρόσθεσα ήδη στα αγαπημένα μου), αφενός για τις πληροφορίες που μπορεί να αντλήσει κανείς αλλά κυρίως από την ατμόσφαιρα που βλέπω να κυριαρχεί στους παλιούς και στους εν ενεργεία ναυτικούς.
> Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του "Μυρτιδιώτισσα", με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές, μπορώ να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα. 
> Έψαξα το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μερικές τις οποίες και αναρτώ.


 
Φίλε Giann, καλωσήρθες στον μαγικό κόσμο του naftilia. Θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να μοιρασθείς μαζί μας απίθανες εμπειρίες, φωτογραφικές και μη. :Smile: 
‘Οσο για τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, είναι πολύ όμορφες και σπάνιες…  :Surprised:

----------


## giann

Να συμπληρώσω ότι όλες οι φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το "Μυρτιδιώτισσα" στο Καψάλι Κυθήρων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλοσώρισες!!!  :Very Happy: 

Συλλεκτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου, φίλε Giann!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τις ανέβασες  :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Αγαπητοί μου.
> Δεν έχω σχέση με τη ναυτιλία και τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το forum.
> Ψάχνοντας να βρω πληροφορίες για το Σολοτέρι "έπεσα" στο site σας.
> Έχοντας καταγωγή από τα Κύθηρα διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα σας με ενδιαφέρον.
> Με εντυπωσίασε το nautilia.gr (το πρόσθεσα ήδη στα αγαπημένα μου), αφενός για τις πληροφορίες που μπορεί να αντλήσει κανείς αλλά κυρίως από την ατμόσφαιρα που βλέπω να κυριαρχεί στους παλιούς και στους εν ενεργεία ναυτικούς.
> Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του "Μυρτιδιώτισσα", με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές, μπορώ να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα. 
> Έψαξα το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μερικές τις οποίες και αναρτώ.


 Καλως ηρθες συντοπιτη!!!.Εξαιρετικες φωτο της παλιας Μυρτιδιωτισσας(οπως την λεω)!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε giann, καλως ήρθες και από εμένα! Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ -όπως είχα διαβάσει σε Τσιριγώτικο βιβλίο- ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που πλαγιοδέτησε στο ΚΑΨΑΛΙ. Μέχρι τότε τα πλοία έμεναν αρόδου και ο κόσμος (και τα εμπορεύματα και τα ζώα) πηγαινοερχόταν με τις λάντζες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητοί μου.
> Δεν έχω σχέση με τη ναυτιλία και τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το forum.
> Ψάχνοντας να βρω πληροφορίες για το Σολοτέρι "έπεσα" στο site σας.
> Έχοντας καταγωγή από τα Κύθηρα διάβασα όλα τα άρθρα σας με ενδιαφέρον.
> Με εντυπωσίασε το nautilia.gr (το πρόσθεσα ήδη στα αγαπημένα μου), αφενός για τις πληροφορίες που μπορεί να αντλήσει κανείς αλλά κυρίως από την ατμόσφαιρα που βλέπω να κυριαρχεί στους παλιούς και στους εν ενεργεία ναυτικούς.
> Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες του "Μυρτιδιώτισσα", με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές, μπορώ να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα. 
> Έψαξα το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μερικές τις οποίες και αναρτώ.


Kalos hl0es kai euxaristoume gia tis wraies fwtografies

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε giann καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Υπέροχο ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## giann

> Φίλε giann, καλως ήρθες και από εμένα! Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ -όπως είχα διαβάσει σε Τσιριγώτικο βιβλίο- ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο που πλαγιοδέτησε στο ΚΑΨΑΛΙ. Μέχρι τότε τα πλοία έμεναν αρόδου και ο κόσμος (και τα εμπορεύματα και τα ζώα) πηγαινοερχόταν με τις λάντζες.


Πράγματι, το "Μυρτιδιώτισσα" πλεύρισε για πρώτη φορά στο Καψάλι την Τρίτη 28 Αυγούστου 1962. 
(Η ημέρα Τρίτη μου κινεί κάπως την περιέργεια γιατί το κλασσικό του δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά ήταν στις 10 το πρωί της Τετάρτης και την επόμενη ημέρα, την Πέμπτη, έπιανε 2 φορές Καψάλι). 
Το Καψάλι ήταν το πρώτο λιμάνι της γραμμής Πελοποννήσου που πλεύριζε καράβι.

Ιδού και μία σχετικά πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του Καψαλιού, (Νοέμβριος 2002), με το φανάρι σε πρώτο πλάνο.
Όσοι έχετε περάσει από κει θα το θυμόσαστε ασφαλώς.

----------


## cpt babis

Μια φωτο του Μυρτιδιοτισσα στην Αγια Πελαγια Κυθηρων
φωτο:απο ενα καδρο ενος συγγενη μου
DSC00258.JPG

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στο λιμάνι.... οεο ;  :Confused: 

myrtidiotissa.jpg

Αφιερωμένο στους TSS Apollon, Nicholas Peppas, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Natalia και Haddock  :Wink: 

Πήγη: Αθ. Δημητρόπουλος, Ίος.

----------


## Rocinante

Αμααααν και σημαιοστολισμενο !!!!!!!
Φοβερη φωτογραφια και απο καταπληκτικη γωνια.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε καπεταν αντρεα Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στο λιμάνι.... οεο ; 
> 
> myrtidiotissa.jpg
> 
>  Αφιερωμένο στους TSS Apollon, Nicholas Peppas, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Natalia και Haddock 
> .


Που την βρηκες αυτη;   Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .......................
> Στην Ελλάδα το έφερε το 1958 ο Σ.Μπιλίνης και έγραψε την ιστορία του στη λεγόμενη "μαύρη γραμμή" (Πειραιάς-παράλια Πελοπονήσσου, Κύθηρα) .......................


Το *Μυρτιδιωτισσα* ξεκιναει τα δρομολογια του το καλοκαιρι 1958. Τα τρια αυτα αποκομματα παρουσιαζουν μια ιστορια! 

*19 Ιουνιου, 12 Ιουλιου και 29 Ιουλιου 1958*

19580619 Myrtidiotissa.jpg

19580712 Myrtidiotissa.jpg

19580729 Myrtidiotissa.jpg

*Μυρτιδιωτισσα* 

26/6/1961
19610526 all.jpg

5/6/1965
19650605 Myrtidiotissa.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μυρτιδιωτισσα* 

Προς το τελος της ζωης του το πλοιο ειχε αρκετα προβληματα....  Εδω δυο αρθρα με νεα απο τις 9/12/1970 και τις 5/12/1972

19701209 Myrt.jpg19721205 Myrt.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παρακάτω, ο φίλος GIANNHS MANTZOURIS μας έδωσε να ανεβάσουμε μια φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του που το δείχνει στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, πρωτού δεχτεί κάποια μετασκευή.

Η πρώτη μετασκευή του έκλεισε το χώρο κάτω απο τη γέφυρα προφανώς για να γίνει πλωριο σαλόνι, οι βάρκες πήγαν πιο πρύμα και τα ρέλια στο πλάϊ του πλωριού αμπαριού αντικαταστάθηκαν με λαμαρίνα.
Στη δεύτερη μετασκευή έκλεισε η περαντζάδα του κυρίως ντεκ, επεκτάθηκε το παραπάνω κατάστρωμα προς τα πρύμα και τοποθετήθηκαν πρύμα και πίσω από το πλωριό σαλόνι κάποια μοντέρνα αεροδυναμικά (στο πνεύμα των καιρών).
Η τρίτη παρέμβαση ήταν μόνο στο χρώμα, έτσι και αλλιώς το πλοίο είχε φάει τα ψωμιά του.

myrtidiots 1000.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ellinis για την ενημερωση σχετικα με τις μετασκευες του πλοιου και τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS ο οποιος μοιραζεται μαζι μας το σπανιο φωτογραφικο του αρχειο.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα αναφέρω πως οσα έγραψα για τις μετασκευές δεν προέρχονται από καποιο βιβλίο ή από κάποιον αυτόπτη μάρτυρα, αλλά από σύγκριση των φωτογραφιών.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis οι φωτογραφιες μιλανε, εσυ λοιπον τις μελετησες τις ερευνησες τις συγκρινες   και εκεινες σου τα ειπαν ολα.  Για οτι εκανες  λοιπον σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά ωραία φωτογραφία, που δείχνει το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στα τελευταία του ενεργά χρόνια, όταν είχε το σκαρί του είχε βαφτεί γκρι.


Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια. Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερή φωτογραφία από τον φίλο GiannisMantzouris.
Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Ellinis

To MYΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ήταν από τα προνομιούχα πλοία που αποθανατίστηκαν αρκετές φορές από το φωτογραφικό φακό. 
Εδώ με την τελευταία του μορφή, βαμμένο γκρι.

Myrtidiotissa-01.jpg
πηγή: www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Μυρτιδιωτισσα* οπως δημοσιευθηκαν στην _Καθημερινη_ την εβδομαδα της 23ης Νοεμβριου 1963

19631123 Myrt.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έχουμε πει, το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ήταν ένα από τα τυχερά πλοία της δεκαετίας του ΄60 που είχε φωτογραφηθεί αρκετά. Όμως φωτογραφία σαν _αυτή_ του T.Jones πραγματικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί. 
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι παρότι το πλοίο διένυε την τελευταία του χρονιά, παρέμενε σε άψογη εξωτερική κατάσταση. 

Ας δούμε και από κοντά κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου. Μια γέφυρα μικρή, ίσα ίσα για τον τιμονιέρη και τον αξιωματικό φυλακής, ναυτική όμως... Με τις βαρδιόλες βαμμένες στις άκρες στα χρώματα του κόκκινου και πράσινου, και στολισμένη με μια παραδοσιακή και πανέμορφη πυξίδα στην κόντρα γέφυρα. 

myrt1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη που έκανα στα Βάτικα, ήρθα σε επαφή με ένα άνθρωπο που έζησε την εξέλιξη της ακτοπλοΐας μέσα από την ίδια του την οικογένεια. 
Ο φίλος Π.Μ. μου άνοιξε τα οικογενειακά άλμπουμ μέσα από τα οποία ξεπετάχτηκαν τα καράβια μιας άλλης εποχής. Τότε που ο μόνος τρόπος για να διακινηθούν άνθρωποι και εμπορεύματα στα απροσπέλαστα χωριά της Μάνης ήταν από την θάλασσα. 

Ας δούμε εδώ το MYΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αρόδο στα Βάτικα με τους τοπικούς βαρκάρηδες να πηγαινοφέρνουν στο καράβι κόσμο και εμπορεύματα. 
Η ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας στο άλμπουμ ήταν εξαιρετική, απλά δεν είχα σκάνερ μαζί, οπότε μέχρι να επιστρέψω στα Βάτικα ας αρκεστούμε στην φωτογράφηση που έκανα…

myrtidi1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε Ellinis η εικονα  του Μυρτιδιωτισσα ειναι εξαιρετικη ελπιζω και ευχομαι    στην επομενη  επισκεψη σου να εχεις τον  απαραιτητο εξοπλισμο  ωστε να μας χαρισεις αυτα τα θαυμασια αλλα και σπανια συναμα ιστορικα ντοκουμεντα οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα γινεται, επισης εκτος απο τις θαυμασιες φωτογραφιες να μας  αναφερεις και καποιες απο τις αναμνησεις  εκεινης της εποχης που σιγουρα θα εχει ο καλος φιλος Π.Μ._

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε TSS Apollon, τα ναυτικά μέρη της Ελλάδας είναι γεμάτα θυσαυρούς που περιμένουν κάποιον να τους αναδείξει.

Σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας ας πάμε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα όταν ο μόλος στα Βάτικα επεκτάθηκε, ενώ έκανε την εμφάνιση του και ένα μνημείο στην αποβάθρα. Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ πλέoν μπορούσε να πλαγιοδετεί, και οι βάρκες έμειναν δεμένες.
Στην άλλη μεριά του μόλου είναι η ναρκοθέτιδα του Π.Ν. ΑΚΤΙΟΝ. Να ήταν σε κάποια ναυτική εβδομάδα άραγε;

Από το αρχείο του Π.Μ. που τόσο εγκάρδια μοιράστηκε τις οικογενειακές αναμνήσεις και τις φωτογραφίες των πλοίων της Λακωνίας, των οποίων η ιστορία ήταν άρηκτα δεμένη με την οικογένεια του…

myrtidiotisa-aktion.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΑΛΤΑΡΕΙ ΕΙΣΘΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ,ΟΠΩΣ Τ.S.S APOLLON,ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ,ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΚΤΛ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΝ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΝ T.SS APOLLON ΕΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΤΕ ΕΑΝ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ Ο ΠΑΠΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ _Μυρτιδιωτισσα_..._στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του_ _1969,αριστερα της φωτογραφιας διακρινουμε την πλωρη απο το Λητω του Νομικου._
_ myrtidiotissa.jpg_
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ωραία φωτογραφία, που δείχνει το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στα τελευταία του ενεργά χρόνια, όταν είχε το σκαρί του είχε βαφτεί γκρι. 
O κος Stafford μας εξασφάλισε μια σειρά από ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αντιμέτωπο με τα στοιχεία της φύσης!
Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις...

Από το αρχείο του φίλου Π.Μ. από τα Βάτικα και σπέσιαλ αφιερωμένη στον καραβολάτρη Giannis Mantzouris για ένα λόγο που αυτός ξέρει  :Wink: 

myrtif.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΚΑΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΛΕΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΧΘΕΣ,ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΧΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΗΤΙΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΖΕΥΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ,ΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙ,ΞΑΒΕΡΙΟΣ,ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΚΛΠ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ.ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΝΙΟΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΞΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τεσσερεις φωτογραφιες του *Lochness* στην Αγγλια, πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα σαν _Μυρτιδιωτισσα_, δειχνουν τις βασικες γραμμες του πλοιου αυτου. Οι πρωτες δυο ειναι απο το Ebay και οι τελευταιες δυο απο το flickr.com

Lochness.jpg Lochness2.jpg Lochness3.jpg Lochness Castlebay.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Μυρτιδιωτισσα_

5/12/1972

19721205 Myrt.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο καλός φίλος GIANNIS_MANTZOURIS μας χάρισε και μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ σε μια σκηνή αντιπροσωπευτική της προ οχηματαγωγών εποχής.
Ο κόσμος μαζεμένος στο λιμάνι για να δει γνωστούς, φίλους και συγγενείς που έρχονται ή πάνε στον Πειραιά, ή απλά για να "γιορτάσει" το γεγονός του οτι το έφτασε το καράβι στο νησί.

myrt1.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Το Μυρτιδιωτισσα διαλυθηκε στο Περαμα, διπλα γινοταν η μετασκευη σε ro-ro τοΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ κατοπιν ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟ ΝΥΣΙΟΣ Ι, και οπως μου ειχε πει ο καπεταν Στεφανος Αρμακολας το γκισσε απο το ΜΠΑΡ της Αης θεσης του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αγορασθηκε και τοποθετηθηκε στο σαλονι των οδηγων του μετασκευαζομενου τοτε ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ.

Και ο υπολοιπος εξοπλισμος καρεκλες καναπεδες κ.λ.π.

----------


## idrohoos

Πλαγιοδετεί στόν αγιο κήρυκο το 1970.

mirtidiotissa ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚ&#.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στο απόλυτο ανφάς!

Για 20 χρόνια ήταν το μοναχοβάπορο της "Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας" στην ακτοπλοϊα. Δεν θυμάμαι άλλη εταιρία να έχει σταθεί για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα με μόνο ένα πλοίο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φωτο είναι απο περιοδικό που ανακάληψα ......στο θησαυρό των Στύρων. Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα του Μπιλίνη το 1960 στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη και πίσω του το Δέσποινα. Για το φίλο sylver23 που το ζήτησε (αφού την ανέβασα στους δεξαμενισμούς)  και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ & ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙ&#9.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επικη φωτο.Μικρα βαπορια με μεγαλα ονοματα!

----------


## τοξοτης

Εγκωμιαστικό δημοσίευμα για το πλοίο μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα :

http://giannisargyros.blogspot.gr/20...post_3531.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Μυρτιδιωτισσα, το μαυρο πλοιο στο μεσον της φωτογραφιας.
Piraeus 3.jpg

Δρομολογιο απο την Αυγη της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1965.
19650101 Myrtidiotissa Avgi.jpg

Και ετσι για συγκριση με τα σημερινα πλοια... το _Μυρτιδιωτισσα_ εφευγε την Κυριακη στις 9 το πρωι για Παρο και Τηνο. Πισω την Δευτερα το πρωι.  _Καθημερινη_ 25 Ιουλιου 1963.
19630725 Myrtidiotissa Ka0hm.jpg

Τελος απο τον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο_ της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1972.
19720101 Myrtidiotissa El Kosmos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Μυρτιδιωτισσα, το μαυρο πλοιο στο μεσον της φωτογραφιας.
> Piraeus 3.jpg


Όλα σχεδόν ήταν εκεί  για να δημιουρήσουν ένα χάρμα οφθαλμών.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα σημαιοστολισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.jpg 

Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/peramataris

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα σημαιοστολισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
> 
> ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.jpg 
> 
> Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/peramataris


Φ α ν τ α σ τ ι κ ή ...Ω ρ α ι ό τ α τ η..... Θ α υ μ ά σ ι α .....Ε ύ γ ε ....Μ π ρ ά β ο

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της εξαιρετικής φωτογραφίας (του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου) που ανέβασε ο φίλος karavofanatikos να βάλω και εγώ δυο πόζες απο διαφορετικές περιόδους. Η δεύτερη είναι μεταγενέστερη όταν το βαποράκι ήταν βαμμένο γκρι. 

myrtidiotissa(1).jpg myrtidiotissa.jpg
πηγή - Braun Brothers

----------


## Ilias 92

Πειτε μου τωρα οτι στην δευτερη φωτό του Ellinis με τα χαμοσπιτα ειναι ο Πειραιας??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φυσικά και είναι ο Πειραιάς. Αριστερά του πλοίου η ακτή Ξαβέρη, και υπό κατασκευή το κτίριο διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ - επιβατικός σταθμός. Δεξιά δε στη φωτό, επάνω στο λόφο βλέπουμε και την εκκλησία του Χατζηκυριάκειου Ιδρύματος, τον Άγιο Ιωάννη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πειτε μου τωρα οτι στην δευτερη φωτό του Ellinis με τα χαμοσπιτα ειναι ο Πειραιας??


Για την εποχή τους δε θα τα έλεγα χαμόσπιτα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τεσσερεις φωτογραφιες του *Lochness* στην Αγγλια, πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα σαν _Μυρτιδιωτισσα_, δειχνουν τις βασικες γραμμες του πλοιου αυτου. Οι πρωτες δυο ειναι απο το Ebay και οι τελευταιες δυο απο το flickr.com
> 
> Lochness.jpg Lochness2.jpg Lochness3.jpg Lochness Castlebay.jpg


Για κοιταξτε καπως καλυτερα αυτη την ωραια φωτογραφια του *Lochness* https://www.flickr.com/photos/247188...-nGJ5Q6-nXa7SY

Lochness.jpg




> Neil King 
>   	 		SS Lochness   	  	 		 			 				The last steamship ever ordered by MacBrayne's, she was  commissioned in 1929 to sail from Mallaig and Kyle to Sornoway. She was  replaced on this run in 1947 by her more famous successor, the Loch  Seaforth, after which the Lochness became relief overnight steamer (i.e.  on routes to the Outer Hebrides which sailed overnight and required  cabin accommodation) until finally made redundant by the advent of the  Claymore in 1955. She was then sold to Greece where she sailed in the  Aegean until the 1970s I believe.
> 
> This pic shows the Lochness with a grey hull which was the very short lived MacBrayne's livery 1928-1931.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για κοιταξτε καπως καλυτερα αυτη την ωραια φωτογραφια του *Lochness* https://www.flickr.com/photos/247188...-nGJ5Q6-nXa7SY
> 
> Lochness.jpg


Εξαίρετη Εξαίσια Α​πίθανη

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Τελος απο τον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο_ της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1972.
> 19720101 Myrtidiotissa El Kosmos.jpg



_""...Πόρτο-Κάγιο, Κυπριανόν, Σολοτέρι..."_.  Πρόκειται για λιμανάκια και ορμίσκους της Λακωνικής Μάνης, που, και εν έτει 2015, ο αριθμός των οικίσκων που φιλοξενούν δεν επαρκεί για να χαρακτηριστούν ούτε καν οικισμοί. Οδικό δίκτυο σήμερα υπάρχει μεν, αλλά ο δρόμος είναι στενός και με συνεχείς, δύσκολες και ενοχλητικές στροφές.  Και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα  λοιπόν, ο χαρακτηρισμός "απομονωμένα" ουδόλως φαντάζει ξεπερασμένος.  Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι λιγοστοί κάτοικοι ψαράδες καθόλου δεν θα στενοχωριούνταν εαν  το " Βιτζέντζος Κορνάρος" δρομολογούνταν έστω και για μια σύντομη στάση αρόδου μια φορά την εβδομάδα!      :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε DSG, ενδεχομένως θα έχεις κ πρόσφατη εμπειρία από την περιοχή. :Fat: 
Προσωπικά, ακόμα ηχούν στα αυτιά μου αυτές οι σκάλες από τότε που παιδί ακόμα είχα την συνήθεια να ακούω τα δρομολόγια μετά το μεσημβρινό δελτίο ειδήσεων των τότε ΕΙΡΤ κ ΥΕΝΕΔ στο ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## Takerman

Όντως Βίκτορα, είχα μάθει απ'εξω τα δρομολόγια τότε. Αγαπημένη συνήθεια.

----------


## Takerman

Που να το σκεπτόμαστε να ηχογραφούσαμε τότε τις αναγγελίες. Θα ήταν ένα ανεκτίμητο ντοκουμέντο σήμερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως Βίκτορα, είχα μάθει απ'εξω τα δρομολόγια τότε. Αγαπημένη συνήθεια.


Δλδ πολλοί είχαμε το ίδιο ψώνιο :Pride:  τότε αλλά επειδή δεν υπήρχε διαδίκτυο δεν γνωριζόμαστε! :Fat:

----------


## gpap2006

> _""...Πόρτο-Κάγιο, Κυπριανόν, Σολοτέρι..."_.  Πρόκειται για λιμανάκια και ορμίσκους της Λακωνικής Μάνης, που, και εν έτει 2015, ο αριθμός των οικίσκων που φιλοξενούν δεν επαρκεί για να χαρακτηριστούν ούτε καν οικισμοί.


Άγιος Κυπριανός είναι το επίνειο της Λάγιας (55 κάτοικοι/απογραφή 2011) χωριό των Βουγιουκλάκηδων (και του πατερα της Αλίκης). Σολοτέρι είναι η άλλη ονομασία της Κοκκάλας (238 κάτοικοι).Το πανέμορφο Πόρτο Κάγιο έχει 19 κατοίκους το χειμώνα αλλά το καλοκαίρι έχει αρκετό κόσμο και όποιος δεν έχει δει το τοπίο χάνει.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά η διαδρομή από το Πόρτο Κάγιο μέχρι τον Κότρωνα είναι απίθανη. Κάποτε το πλοίο της "μαύρης γραμμής", όπως την είχα ακούσει, ήταν ο πιο βολικός τρόπος για να μεταφερθούν άνθρωποι και εμπορεύματα από αυτά τα μέρη. Να προσθέσω και μια ακόμη πόζα του πλοίου να γυρνάει στη λεκάνη του Πειραιά.

myrtidiotissa piraeus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## aegina

Μια ερωτηση πισω απο το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ πιο ειναι;

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> myrtidiotissa piraeus.jpg
> πηγή


Τι είναι αυτή η κατασκευή που μοιάζει με παγόδα στο δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας;  Κάποια πρωτότυπη ιδέα της χούντας και του δημάρχου Σκυλίτση;   :Bi Polo:

----------


## roussosf

> Τι είναι αυτή η κατασκευή που μοιάζει με παγόδα στο δεξί μέρος της φωτογραφίας;  Κάποια πρωτότυπη ιδέα της χούντας και του δημάρχου Σκυλίτση;


Δεν είναι το κτήριο του ΟΛΠ??????

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ερωτηση πισω απο το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ πιο ειναι;


To KENTAYΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη, μετά ένα από τα SYRIA/ALGAZAYER και κάτω από την "παγόδα" (εκθεσιακό του ΟΛΠ) είναι το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή.

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωση της Λακωνικης Ατμοπλοιας του Μπιλινη απο την Καθημερινη της 8ης Ιουλιου 1958 αναφερεται στην εναξη δρομολογιων της *Μυρτιδιωτισσας*.
19580708 Myrtidiotissa Eley0eria.jpg
ΥΓ: Και για να μην προλαβουν να διορθωσουν οι "συνηθεις αρνητικοι", το ξερουμε οτι το Καψαλι γραφτηκε Καψαλος και οτι το λιμανι ειναι (Αγιος) Κυπριανος και οχι Κυπριαν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΥΓ: Και για να μην προλαβουν να διορθωσουν οι "συνηθεις αρνητικοι", το ξερουμε οτι το Καψαλι γραφτηκε Καψαλος και οτι το λιμανι ειναι (Αγιος) Κυπριανος και οχι Κυπριαν...


Συμβαίνει πολλά ονόματα να είχαν άλλη εκδοχή παλιότερα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ψαχνοντας στις σελιδες γι'αυτο το συμπαθεστατο σκαρι δεν ειδα καπου, ή τουλαχιστον δεν προσεξα, στοιχεια για τα χαρακτηριστικα του. 

Δηλαδη μηκος-πλατος-βυθισμα.

Απο ταχυτητα αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να ηταν εκει γυρω στους 10-13 κομβους.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ψαχνοντας στις σελιδες γι'αυτο το συμπαθεστατο σκαρι δεν ειδα καπου, ή τουλαχιστον δεν προσεξα, στοιχεια για τα χαρακτηριστικα του. 
> 
> Δηλαδη μηκος-πλατος-βυθισμα.
> 
> Απο ταχυτητα αν καταλαβα καλα πρεπει να ηταν εκει γυρω στους 10-13 κομβους.


Δε το έψαξα , αν και μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην έχουν παρατεθεί στοιχεία του.

Να λοιπόν κάποια που βρήκα

ss LOCHNESS
built by Harland & Wolff Ltd Govan,
Yard No 872G 
Engines by J G Kincaid & Co Ltd
Last Name: MYRTIDIOTISSA (1958)
Previous Names: Valmarina (1955)
Port of Registry: Piraeus
Propulsion: triple expansion 6cy 2400ihp 12.5 knots
Launched: Thursday, 06/06/1929
Built: 1929
Ship Type: Passenger Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 1041 grt
Length: 208 feet 8
Breadth: 34 feet 1
Draught: 10 feet
Owner History:
David MacBrayne (1928) Ltd
Lloyd Mediterraneo SpA Rome
Lakoniki SS Nav Piraeus 
Status: Arrived for Scrapping - 15/03/1973

Remarks: Broken up at Perama
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=6329

----------


## Ellinis

Eίχε μήκος 63,6 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,4 και βύθισμα 3,2 μέτρα. Η ταχύτητα που είχε στα καλύτερα του ήταν 12,5 κόμβοι.

Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσουμε και μια εικόνα του ως VALMARINA από το naviearmatori
valmarina.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δε το έψαξα , αν και μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην έχουν παρατεθεί στοιχεία του.
> 
> Να λοιπόν κάποια που βρήκα
> 
> ss LOCHNESS
> built by Harland & Wolff Ltd Govan,
> Yard No 872G 
> Engines by J G Kincaid & Co Ltd
> Last Name: MYRTIDIOTISSA (1958)
> ...





> Eίχε μήκος 63,6 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,4 και βύθισμα 3,2 μέτρα. Η ταχύτητα που είχε στα καλύτερα του ήταν 12,5 κόμβοι.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσουμε και μια εικόνα του ως VALMARINA από το naviearmatori
> valmarina.jpg


Ευχαριστω και τους δυο. Να φανταστω οτι η 6κυλινδρη μηχανη που αναφερεται παραπανω ηταν μια οπως και η προπελα;

Επισης νομιζω οτι οι επεμβασεις που του εγιναν στις δυο μετασκευες ηταν διακριτικες και οχι ακραιες. Δεν του χαλασαν το χαρακτηρα ενω θα ελαγα πως, στην πρωτη μετασκευη, το κλεισιμο του καθρεφτη κατω απο τη γεφυρα αλλα και το παραπετο που μπηκε στα ρελια της πλωρης χαμηλα το εκαναν πιο "αυστηρο" και μαλλον πιο αρμονικο. 

Αλλος ενα θρυλος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όχι είχε δύο άξονες όπως μπορείς να δεις στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping (είναι η τρίτη εγγραφή στη σελίδα, σαν Lochness) που χαρακτηρίζεται TwinSc δηλαδή Twin Screw. Οπότε είχε δύο τρικύλινδρες παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές τριπλής εκτόνωσης, μια σε κάθε άξονα. Τα στοιχεία στο Lloyd;s Register διαφέρουν λιγάκι σε σχέση με όσα αναφέρθηκαν αφού είναι πριν τη μετασκευή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ* στον Πειραια απο ενα φιλμ της ΙΝΑ της 13ης Δεκεμβριου 1961.

Myrt INA.jpg

http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ παρέα με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ και... τα υπόστεγα που είχε τότε στου Τζελέπη

Myrtidiotissa - apollonia.jpg
πηγή - Braun Brothers

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πόζα του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ παρέα με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ και... τα υπόστεγα που είχε τότε στου Τζελέπη
> 
> Myrtidiotissa - apollonia.jpg
> πηγή - Braun Brothers


Από  ό,τι συμπεραίνω κ από άλλες φωτό, φαίνεται ότι κάποτε  η πλευρά του Τζελέπη που βλέπει προς Δραπετσώνα εχρησιμοποιείτο γιά παροπλισμό.Σίγουρα είναι πριν από την εμφάνιση των μετασκευασμένων γκαζάδικων του Ευθυμιάδη διότι από τότε κ μετά ο ντόκος ήταν κατειλημμένος χειμώνα καλοκαίρι.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Μια φωτογραφία του Μυρτιδιωτισσα που είχα παιδί ταξιδέψει μαζί του και τη βρήκα στο photoship.co.uk

Myrtidiotissa-02.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το θρυλικό Μυρτιδιώτισσα στο Καψάλι Κυθήρων μέσα απ' τον εξαιρετικό πίνακα της ζωγράφου Χρύσας Δελαπόρτα.

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΚΑ&#936.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματι εξαιρετικος πινακας!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στο Σολοτερι της Λακωνιας

Μυρτιδιωτισσα.jpg
Φωτογραφια του Γρηγορη Αντωνακακου απο την δεκαετια του 1960 απο το Facebook

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στο Σολοτερι της Λακωνιας
> 
> 
> Φωτογραφια του Γρηγορη Αντωνακακου απο την δεκαετια του 1960 απο το Facebook


Είναι τότε που το βαπόρι της γραμμής έπαιρνε σβάρνα όλες τις σκάλες της Μάνης,Αγ.Κυπριανό,Πόρτο Κάγιο κλπ

----------


## Ellinis

Ταξιδεύοντας με θέα το πρόστεγο του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ... Τι άλλο μπορεί να θέλει ένας καραβολάτρης;

myrtidiotisa at ikario - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή (c) Konrad Helbing

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στην εφημεριδα "Αι Βοιαι" της Νεαπολεως Επιδαυρου Λιμηρας στις 12/3/1961

19610312 Μυρτιδιωτισσα Αι Βοιαι.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ως VALMARINA δεν το εχουμε σε πολλές φωτογραφίες, οπότε να ανεβάσω άλλη μια που ανέβηκε στο ebay

valmarina.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως VALMARINA δεν το εχουμε σε πολλές φωτογραφίες, οπότε να ανεβάσω άλλη μια που ανέβηκε στο ebay
> 
> valmarina.jpg


To Ρ/Κ δεξιά  είναι μάλλον αγγλικό του Β' ΠΠ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ πίσω από ένα μπονκεράδικο και την πλώρη του ΔΗΛΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο

delos-myrtidiotissa.jpeg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άφιξη του Μυρτιδιώτισσα στο λιμάνι της Αγίας Πελαγίας στα Κύθηρα.

29244741_10213695452354461_8905975358134681600_n.jpg

Απ' το αρχείο του θρυλικού φωτογράφου των Κυθήρων, Μανώλη Σοφίου.

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ προσεγγίζει την Σαντορίνη σε φωτογραφία του Paul Oliver όπως έχει δημοσιευτεί σε σελίδα του facebook

40844961_1835350359876425_7963857458370183168_n.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ προσεγγίζει την Σαντορίνη σε φωτογραφία του Paul Oliver όπως έχει δημοσιευτεί σε σελίδα του facebook
> 
> 40844961_1835350359876425_7963857458370183168_n.jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτο!  Το πλοίο κατευθύνεται προς την Οία, προερχόμενο μάλλον από Θηρασιά, κάτι που προκύπτει από την θέση του πλοίου σε σχέση με τη Θήρα.  Επόμενος προορισμός, προφανώς, ο παλιός Αθηνιός…   
Τα πλοία, πάντως, «έπιαναν»  Οία μέχρι και τα μέσα, περίπου, της δεκαετίας του ογδόντα.  Θηρασία, βέβαια, είχαν σταματήσει πολύ πιο πριν να "πιάνουν"….

----------


## Ellinis

To ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ κατάφορτο από προσκυνητές στην Τήνο, μαζι με κάμποσα άλλα πλοία της εποχής. Πίσω αριστερά φαίνεται το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων και πίσω δεξιά το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη. Φωτογραφία το Πάμφυλου Αλαβάνου που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ

myrtidiotissa.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παλιά τον Δεκαπεντάυγουστο έβαζαν πολλά έκτακτα δρομολόγια προς/από Τήνο,το οποίο στην εποχή μας δεν έχει νόημα  αν λάβουμε υπ'όψιν το μέγεθος των πλοίων αλλά κ την συχνότητα των τακτικών δρομολογίων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ κατάφορτο από προσκυνητές στην Τήνο, μαζι με κάμποσα άλλα πλοία της εποχής. Πίσω αριστερά φαίνεται το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων και πίσω δεξιά το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη. Φωτογραφία το Πάμφυλου Αλαβάνου που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ
> 
> myrtidiotissa.jpg


_ Ομορφες εποχες εξαιρετικη εικονα!!!  ...πισω δεξια  ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ του Λαγα_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και διπλα απο το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ βλεπουμε  το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ  του Καβουνιδη_

----------


## Ellinis

> _ Ομορφες εποχες εξαιρετικη εικονα!!!  ...πισω δεξια  ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ του Λαγα_


Μπέρδεψα τα δυο φουτουριστικά της εποχής  :Very Drunk: 
Υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη μεταξύ τους, και βλέποντας το σινιάλο του Ευάγγελου Τόγια στο φουγάρο με οδηγεί στο ΕΛΣΗ ή το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. 
Αφού το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ είναι ήδη μετασκευασμένο και υπάρχει το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, τότε η φωτογραφία εχει ληφθεί μεταξύ 1960 και 1966.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του Dmitri Kessel από το μακρινό 1962 με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ στα Φηρά και ένα όμορφο ιστιοφόρο να πλησιάζει.

myrtidiotissa 1962 - Dmitri Kessel.jpg myrtidiotissa 1962 - Dmitri Kessel Λ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ποζάρει στη Σάμο, σε φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο John Kalatzis‎ στην ομάδα του ΦΒ "ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ -VINTAGE PHOTOGRAPHS OF SAMOS (Official)"

myrtidiotisa John Kalatzis‎ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ -VINTAGE PHOTOGRAPHS OF SAMOS (Off.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αρόδο στην Μύκονο, από το βιβλίο "Mykonos - Portrait of a vanished era" του σπουδαίου φωτογράφου Robert McCabe που πήρε πρόσφατα ελληνικό διαβατήριο τιμής ένεκεν για το έργο του.

μυρτιδιωτισσα.jpg

----------

